# pairing up cockatiels



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So I have this pair that had 3 infertile clutches last year. The male mates with the branch. He has tried with the female but she makes a noise and he backs off. I tried clipping the nails and the same thing happens. 

I have another pair I got given to me and they had a baby with them. The baby was a year old and that was the last time the where bred. I think they only had 1 clutch. 

I'd like to try switching the pairs. Do you think they'd have any luck with experienced parteners? Has anyone had success switching pairs? All my other pairs came together and I have left them that way. Any advice?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, I have a few pairs I will be breaking up. Right now I have the females and males separated but in a month or so will move the pairs I want together into breeding cages. What I am going to do is separating the new pairs to different rooms so they can get to know each other and will try cage breeding them. They are usually in an aviary, but this last year I had more inbreeding than I'd hoped for.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

All i can say is Good luck!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Switching pairs is not done as easily as it sounds. You will have to shut them up together with out a nest box and see if the will bond with each other. If they don't bond then you will have a bondage pair where one of the parents will not help in the raising of the chicks. They may not hatch, or may not get fed enough. It also puts a strain on the single parent, and could be detrimental to its health because they don't get to eat as much as they need because it all goes to the babies. Switching can be done, you just can't rush it. Hormones will make them breed, but the parents being bonded well helps the babies grow.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I decided to put all 4 in a big flight cage and leave them together for a while. Then I'll try seperating them into pairs. Problem is I have to keep them in the same room. I do not have the space in any other room.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

putting them in a community aviary is a good start, the will get used to each other. When you try to separate the new pairs, they do not have to be in separate rooms, just cages. Watch them closely the first couple of weeks, make sure there are no personality conflicts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It sounds like a good idea the only thing I worry about is that one male who won't mate with his current partner. He may never mate with a hen at all because hens do make noise (as you know!) when mating. Too bad they don't make birdy ear plugs!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That just might work roxy. lol I think I have decided to retire poor Mr. Green before he has had a chance to start. lol. He and his brach are getting a new room. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Roxy I thought about what you said and you are probable right. He may never mate with a female. He is very tame and quite the talker. So I ended up giving him to a friend. She LOVES him. She can't believe how much he talks. He is getting spoiled. I also took in another 3 tiel, a pair and there baby. Well baby is over a year. He is quite taken with my female. Chases her arond singing to her. It is very funny to watch. lol Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your welcome...at least he now has someone who will put up with his chatter lol. Can't wait to see pictures of the new ones!


----------

